

Ask HN: Do You Use an Ad Server? - bjonathan

Hi HN,<p>For my startup, we are looking to use an ad server to manage the ads on our website. We are currently looking into OpenX and some other adservers but frankly we are noobs on the subject. So I am interested to hear your opinions on the matter.<p>Do you have any experience or recommandation to share ? (positives and negative ones)<p>Thank you very much!
======
johng
OpenX hasn't innovated in a long time. 99% of their resources have gone into
their paid service.

They have a lax security culture.

We've migrated towards DFP. <http://www.google.com/dfp/info/sb/>

~~~
bjonathan
Thank you I didnt know that Google had an ad server !!

~~~
BobbyH
DFP for Small Business is what was formerly known as Google Ad Manager. The
first 90MM non-AdSense monthly impressions are free, and then you have to pay.
To clarify, say you have 200 MM monthly pageviews, and you serve 3 ad
impressions per page. You would have 600 MM ad impressions. Say that Google
serves AdSense ads to 2/3rds of these ad impressions, leaving you with 200 MM
non-AdSense monthly impressions. You'd be over the 90 MM quota and you'd have
to pay a hosting fee of around 2 cents per thousand impressions (impressions,
not pageviews).

A newish self-service site to check out is <http://www.isocket.com>. They
charge a fixed fee (and don't take a percent of revenues).

~~~
jorazzle
John, Founder/CEO of isocket here - thanks for the mention Bobby!

@bjonathan - confused... why would you want the DFP limit to change if the
limit is already above what you'd need each month (thus being free to you)? Or
do you mean you're hoping your traffic grows to the point you pay ;)

------
lachyg
To be honest, I'd just go with <http://buysellads.com/>. They're incredibly
helpful and their platform is very usable. Pretty awesome startup.

~~~
lachyg
Would love justification on the downvote. They mention they're noobs on the
topic, and this is very noob friendly.

